# Flats Stalker 18



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

More photos of progress...


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

More photos...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Pretty work. Keep us posted as to your progress.


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

Zika said:


> Welcome aboard. Pretty work. Keep us posted as to your progress.


Thank you! I will.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Very nice. What hp are you going with.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looking good! Is this your first build?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Did you build this at the BBC warehouse?


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

BassFlats said:


> Very nice. What hp are you going with.


She will get the new Yamaha 25 HP, only 125 lbs! Should expect 30 mph+ with that HP.


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

bryson said:


> Looking good! Is this your first build?


I have assisted on other projects but this will be my first build. The CNC kit makes it really easy!


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

yobata said:


> Did you build this at the BBC warehouse?


Yes, I work at BBC. Perk of the job!


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

Got the tinted resin poured today. Used blue, white, and plenty of silver. The silver will show nicely when the sun hits it.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice touch! Where did you get the pigments?


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

bryson said:


> Nice touch! Where did you get the pigments?


The pigments and epoxy are from Boat Builder Central. The pigments must be used with their MarinEpoxy. If you don't see a color you are looking for, like silver, on the website just call them up and ask. Obviously, you can get multiple colors and mix them to get a shade or color you want.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

rmccree said:


> The pigments and epoxy are from Boat Builder Central. The pigments must be used with their MarinEpoxy. If you don't see a color you are looking for, like silver, on the website just call them up and ask. Obviously, you can get multiple colors and mix them to get a shade or color you want.


Hey Reid, it's about time you showed up over here. Good to see you're finding some time to work on the skiff. I think that's my FS14 LS in the background under the cover, be sure not to get any sanding dust on it. Sure wish you guys would put a motor and poling platform on that thing and see how it performs. With a 25 Yamaha on the FS18 you might get better than 30mph, because with my 20 Merc and a stainless prop I top out at 29mph. I do love that 25, that's what Don put on his Conchfish 16. Nice touch on the wood bulkhead art. I really like the font, what is it? I had some stickers made for mine since you saw it 2 years ago, but I think I like yours better.... I always recommend you and Jeff at Boat Builder Central / Bateau for all boat building supplies, as well as the forum, which is an invaluable source of great information, and just a great group of guys always willing to help out with advice, whether or not it's one of Jacques designs. Wish I could make it to the Florida Sportsman expo in Tampa next week, but I'm buried with work renovating a shack I bought in September. Have a great show, hope to see you guys soon. Mike, aka Seaslug


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

seapro17sv said:


> Hey Reid, it's about time you showed up over here. Good to see you're finding some time to work on the skiff. I think that's my FS14 LS in the background under the cover, be sure not to get any sanding dust on it. Sure wish you guys would put a motor and poling platform on that thing and see how it performs. With a 25 Yamaha on the FS18 you might get better than 30mph, because with my 20 Merc and a stainless prop I top out at 29mph. I do love that 25, that's what Don put on his Conchfish 16. Nice touch on the wood bulkhead art. I really like the font, what is it? I had some stickers made for mine since you saw it 2 years ago, but I think I like yours better.... I always recommend you and Jeff at Boat Builder Central / Bateau for all boat building supplies, as well as the forum, which is an invaluable source of great information, and just a great group of guys always willing to help out with advice, whether or not it's one of Jacques designs. Wish I could make it to the Florida Sportsman expo in Tampa next week, but I'm buried with work renovating a shack I bought in September. Have a great show, hope to see you guys soon. Mike, aka Seaslug


Hey Mike! I knew I would run into you on here. Not sure what the font is. I can look it up when I get back to the office Monday. Don’t worry, your Fs14 is well taken care of. She is getting a bath next week prior to the expo. Sorry you can’t make it there. As always we appreciate your support of Boat Builder Central! Talk to you soon!
-Reid


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I like the rounded chine, gives it a "professional" look.


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

Been a while since I have posted. Here are some updates on the build. 
I have installed the cleats surrounding the frames, stringers, and hull sides. These will obviously support the sole once it is installed. I also got the chase tubes run for the fuel line and the electrical. We have started working with a new weld shop up the road from our shop and got a new aluminum 9.5 gal. tank made and powder coated. It came out great! I also like that ALL the fittings are aluminum so I won't get an corrosion from dissimilar metals. 
Next up is to pour Buoyancy Foam under the sole, install the sole and install the fuel tank. 
Till next time...
-Reid


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

how many gallons is the gas tank?


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> how many gallons is the gas tank?


It's about 9.5 gallons.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

It’s looking good Reid


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

Got a little Buoyancy Foam done today. 2 lb. density USCG approved foam. This was just shy of a 2 gallon kit. I'm happy with the results. Next up, foaming the center sections. 
-Reid


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

Got some the rest of the foam poured. Next I made a hot wire foam cutter using our 12 volt forklift battery as a power source. First time trying this and it worked really well. I took the long sanding board and brought any high spots down to the level of the frames and stringers. Next I will coat all of the foam with epoxy to make it "closed cell" again. 
-Reid


----------



## 450clown (Jan 22, 2020)

Love it keep the build pics coming! I'm new here and this thread is already super helpful thank you. Have u decided on paint and floor finish?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2020)

Looking good Reid! Do you plan on re pouring the small voids in the foam or just filling with thickened epoxy? Tough to tell their size in the pics so I may be seeing something that isn’t there.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Love that wire cutter


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

450clown said:


> Love it keep the build pics coming! I'm new here and this thread is already super helpful thank you. Have u decided on paint and floor finish?


I am going to use Engineered Marine Coatings (EMC) for the paint. It is a really nice two part paint, comparable to Awlgrip. The nicer thing about EMC is that you can repair it if you scratch or chip the paint job. The sole, decks, and gunwale tops will all get non-skid in the paint. 

-Reid


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

Boatbrains said:


> Looking good Reid! Do you plan on re pouring the small voids in the foam or just filling with thickened epoxy? Tough to tell their size in the pics so I may be seeing something that isn’t there.


I went back and filled most of the voids with thickened epoxy. As I worked on other parts of the boat I would just pour any remaining epoxy in those spaces. 
-reid


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

I haven't posted in a week or so. I was able to get the sole (floor) installed. I utilized my CNC machine and joined the two sole panels with a puzzle joint. I also installed some backing plates (2 layers of 9mm Okoume) into the foam. I used my hand router to make pockets in the foam and epoxy glued the plates in. The backing plates will serve as mounting points for my grab bar and cooler strap mounts. 
To install the sole I first coated the under side with neat epoxy. I then mixed up some epoxy glue (woodflour and epoxy) and spread it along the underside edges of the sole with a notched spreader. I also coated all of the foam with neat epoxy and the backing plates, stringer tops, and frame tops with the epoxy glue. I set the sole in place and added some gallon jugs on top for weight. Lastly, I ran epoxy fillets around the sole edge and 6 oz. fiberglass tape over the fillets, wet-on-wet. The sole came out great! It feels like walking on concrete. 
Here are some pics. 
-Reid


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Mad skills


----------



## FosterKid (Mar 4, 2020)

Very impressive!


----------



## Chris Beutel (May 2, 2018)

Looks great Reid!


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

I got started on my gunwale supports. I am modifying the design slightly (with Jacques approval of course). Instead of installing two gunwale supports cut from 3/8" and spaced 36" apart, I am installing three gunwale supports on each side. They will be cut from three layers of 3/8" and spaced 27" apart. They will also have rod holders cut out of them. I did this so I could avoid running chase tubes into frame "B". The length of the cockpit is 9' which would fit a rod easily, however, because the reel of the rod would need to sit close to the gunwale support in order for it to balance properly I would need additional space in order to fit a 7' rod. Thus the need to do a chase tube. I couldn't just space out the two gunwale supports further apart or move one support aft in order to accommodate a 7' rod so I decided on evenly spacing three supports which gave me enough room for a rod to balance properly and not hit frame "B". (sorry if that was a long winded explanation)
I measured the angle created by the sole and the hull sides, had Crystal create me a CNC file for all of the supports, and cut them on the CNC machine. Next, I laminated the three layers of each support together using neat epoxy and lots of clamps. 
While those were setting up I went ahead and added a layer of 10 oz. woven to the sole for some abrasion resistance. Once the gunwale supports are cured I will mount them and get ready to start the fairing process on the cockpit and hatch compartments. 
Here are a few photos of the progress. 
-Reid


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

How much weight does all that poured in foam add?


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

commtrd said:


> How much weight does all that poured in foam add?


 A two gallon kit of 2 lb. density weighs approx. 19 lbs. I used about 4 gallons. So I added approx. 38 lbs.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

rmccree said:


> A two gallon kit of 2 lb. density weighs approx. 19 lbs. I used about 4 gallons. So I added approx. 38 lbs.


Hey Reid, Nice to see you making progress on the skiff. Hope it's floating for the get together in July. I think Richard will be bringing his FS18 as well, so we can have a race. You guys should be a little quicker with the 25's, than with my 20. If we ever finish Scott's Conchfish, it would be nice to bring it down there, but than we'd need to drive 2 trucks down. Hope all is well with the family and crew. Say hi to Jeff, see you in a few months. Mike


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

rmccree said:


> A two gallon kit of 2 lb. density weighs approx. 19 lbs. I used about 4 gallons. So I added approx. 38 lbs.


Hey Reid, Nice to see you making progress on the skiff. Hope it's floating for the get together in July. I think Richard will be bringing his FS18 as well, so we can have a race. You guys should be a little quicker with the 25's, than with my 20. If we ever finish Scott's Conchfish, it would be nice to bring it down there, but than we'd need to drive 2 trucks down. Hope all is well with the family and crew. Say hi to Jeff, see you in a few months. Mike


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Lookin good man!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Lookin good man!


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

seapro17sv said:


> Hey Reid, Nice to see you making progress on the skiff. Hope it's floating for the get together in July. I think Richard will be bringing his FS18 as well, so we can have a race. You guys should be a little quicker with the 25's, than with my 20. If we ever finish Scott's Conchfish, it would be nice to bring it down there, but than we'd need to drive 2 trucks down. Hope all is well with the family and crew. Say hi to Jeff, see you in a few months. Mike


Hey Mike. Don't tell Richard about the race! He will probably find a way to supercharge his motor before the Meet. So far it is looking like a pretty good turnout for the Meet. It will be nice to see a few FS18 there. I am really looking forward to seeing a Conchfish though! We have another local guy who is building one, I am trying to get him there as well. 
Talk to you soon!
-Reid


----------



## 450clown (Jan 22, 2020)

Any more pictures or up dates


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

Sorry I have not posted in a while. The build has been slow as of late. I did get a few things done. I was able to get the decking cut and dry fit. Once I finish fairing out the inside I will start to cut some openings and build my hatches. 
I also built a small console for my grab bar. I still need to sand it down again and put a few coats of epoxy on it and maybe some varnish for UV protection. The console will get two SS cup holders, a bluetooth radio, 12V plug for my phone, and the fuel gauge. 
-Reid
Here are a few pics:














View attachment 134176
View attachment 134178


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

Hello everyone. It has been a long time since my last post but I figured I would catch you up to speed with the progress. A lot has happened since my last post. Here are some photos.


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Chris Beutel (May 2, 2018)

Looks amazing Reid! Very solid craftsmanship.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey Reid, Seaslug here. I first saw these pics on the Bateau forum late last night. Awesome job all around, a real beauty. I'm looking forward to future reports as you get some time poling it around. I fished mine this morning and it's just a great skinny water skiff. I finished the LM18 last week, and I'll post pics at some point. I'll probably see you guys fairly soon to pick up supplies for my next build, or builds, but if not before Christmas I hope you and Jeff and family have a fantastic holiday. Mike


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

seapro17sv said:


> Hey Reid, Seaslug here. I first saw these pics on the Bateau forum late last night. Awesome job all around, a real beauty. I'm looking forward to future reports as you get some time poling it around. I fished mine this morning and it's just a great skinny water skiff. I finished the LM18 last week, and I'll post pics at some point. I'll probably see you guys fairly soon to pick up supplies for my next build, or builds, but if not before Christmas I hope you and Jeff and family have a fantastic holiday. Mike


Thanks SeaSlug. Look forward to seeing the LM18!


----------



## rmccree (Nov 7, 2019)

Rigged the console today.


----------

